# Camoclad for ATVs ????



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 2, 2009)

Anyone use Camoclad or similar camo decals on ATVs ???

My Yamahas color is fading abit and thinking of giving one of the kits a try ??????


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 2, 2009)

It all fades.  I wouldn't put it on my ATV's unless you want to redo it every couple of years.


----------



## redq (Jul 29, 2010)

go with this www.camo4u.com - lifetime warranty on fading


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jul 29, 2010)

The original finish on atvs will fade if you leave it out in the sun and weather all the time. Camoclad type material will do just fine on an atv and last a long long time if you treat it right. Just take your time installing it. Like anything else, if it's left out in the sun eventually it will fade....including your car!


----------



## Re-tired (Aug 3, 2010)

*ATV Camo*

I just did mine this after-noon Krylon Fusion paint (wal-mart) 8.00 and some painted fingers and bamboo leaves. Cheap but it works for me.


----------



## airboater1 (Aug 5, 2010)

nice job !!!


----------



## Full Pull (Aug 7, 2010)

Here is mine 
Its done in Camowraps Real tree AP.
And its Fade resistant.


----------



## Full Pull (Aug 21, 2010)

Just Did this one today.


----------



## redq (Aug 26, 2010)

Awesome pics


----------



## Full Pull (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## redq (Sep 1, 2010)

Is that truck done up in camo too?


----------



## 7 point (Sep 1, 2010)

how much of that would it take to do A golfcart roof?


----------



## redq (Nov 17, 2010)

I think you need about 60 square feet. I would stay away from Camoclad. Have heard some bad things about them lately. Very poor customer service....


----------



## redq (Apr 4, 2011)

did you ever do this?


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Apr 4, 2011)

redq said:


> did you ever do this?




NO !!!!!!
to much negative feed back from guys who had peeling
issues !!!!!
I just used 400-600-2000 grit paper (water sand) and
took the faded whitish color off...Nice red again.....Took
some time but LOTS better....
May do a camo spray job this summer....


----------

